# A finished letter to Nintendo.



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?page=view&resid=D273E65BDE9EE8A5!5530&authkey=!AGNvBs5jRGyfmMU

Comments and criticizes are welcomed but not from cod and ea fanboys. Changes will be made.
And I need to know the new ceo's location and several thousand signatures to make it work.
Hope it is not too late.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

You wasted your time. Sorry.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> You wasted your time. Sorry.


I know, but I still delusionally think it will work.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> I know, but I still delusionally think it will work.


"Delusionally" is the word, yes.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> "Delusionally" is the word, yes.


Video games play a much bigger role than entertainment and possibly other form of art.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> Video games play a much bigger role than entertainment and possibly other form of art.


It's a form of art actually.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

Possibly in two years it would be a personal dinner of equal position between me and him.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 22, 2015)

"that Nintendo is in a state of emergency and that the company may end up like Sega or worse."

Yeah, no.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> It's a form of art actually.


I said it is, it is just not other forms of art because it is a form of art itself.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DiscostewSM said:


> "that Nintendo is in a state of emergency and that the company may end up like Sega or worse."
> 
> Yeah, no.


It is not illogical to compare games released by Nintendo in 2015 to shadow the hedgehog.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

I thought this was gonna be about MOTHER 3 for a moment


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 22, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I thought this was gonna be about MOTHER 3 for a moment


I thought it was going to be about a new Metroid Prime game.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I thought this was gonna be about MOTHER 3 for a moment


I wouldn't post a link because the letter will be short.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 22, 2015)

@Yil Why do you keep making these and starting threads about them? Honestly I don't think anyone cares and I highly doubt any from Nintendo will read it.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 22, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> I thought it was going to be about a new Metroid Prime game.


Hey, it actually does mention Federation Force!


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> I thought it was going to be about a new Metroid Prime game.


I did address federation force and ask them to add a single player champion with Metroid kind of exploration and several in game documents about the Metroid universe from in view of the federation instead of Samus.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xenon Hacks said:


> @Yil Why do you keep making these and starting threads about them? Honestly I don't think anyone cares and I highly doubt any from Nintendo will read it.


That is why I am delusional.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> I did address federation force and ask them to add a single player champion with Metroid kind of exploration and several in game documents about the Metroid universe from in view of the federation instead of Samus.


No offence, but that sounds really boring. What *I* want is another 2D Metroid game like Super Metroid.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Dec 22, 2015)

You might want to get someone to go through and check your grammar and spelling. Regardless of content, anyone who reads something that lacks those things will immediately dismiss it as rubbish. Formatting your letter a little more than you already have would help as well, so a few of your topics don't become so spread out. Lastly, some tact and etiquette. Saying "ALL HAIL THE BIG N!!!" at the very end (and in other places) is... Well, let's face it, it really doesn't work and only serves to make the letter more trash bin worthy.

Those points are my unbiased feedback. Do with them as you will.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

GalladeGuy said:


> No offence, but that sounds really boring. What *I* want is another 2D Metroid game like Super Metroid.


Just because it is 3d does not mean it is bad. Metroid prime's puzzle solving and hidden objects are more clever than old Metroids. But I do kind of miss 2d.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Arecaidian Fox said:


> You might want to get someone to go through and check your grammar and spelling. Regardless of content, anyone who reads something that lacks those things will immediately dismiss it as rubbish. Formatting your letter a little more than you already would help as well, so a few of your topics don't become so spread out. Lastly, some tact and etiquette. Saying "ALL HAIL THE BIG N!!!" at the very end (and in other places) is... Well, let's face it, it really doesn't work and only serves to make the letter more trash bin worthy.
> 
> Those points are my unbiased feedback. Do with them as you will.


Thanks, guy. That was an illogical addition.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 22, 2015)

Didn't we already go through this once before?

Or was it a different person with a different letter?


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

But serious Nintendo was just about to release their version of Shadow the hedgehog.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Muffins said:


> Didn't we already go through this once before?
> 
> Or was it a different person with a different letter?


The last one was incomplete, the first one is before Nintendo's fall.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, we've gone through this before.

*sigh*


----------



## Wellington2k (Dec 22, 2015)

"...that Nintendo is in a state of emergency and that the company may end up like Sega or worse."

You do know that Sega is doing fantastic over in Japan where they're based, right?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2015)

And Nintendo won't give a shit. 
Seriously, they won't a single shit. They will most likely toss it in the trash and send some auto-reply message to make you feel better. Nintendo has been around for a very long time, they seriously don't care about your feelings.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> Just because it is 3d does not mean it is bad. Metroid prime's puzzle solving and hidden objects are more clever than old Metroids. But I do kind of miss 2d.


I'm not saying they are bad. I've never played them before, but I'm not going to say "I won't play this because its 3D and 3D is bad."


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> And Nintendo won't give a shit.
> Seriously, they won't a single shit. They will most likely toss it in the trash and send some auto-reply message to make you feel better. Nintendo has been around for a very long time, they seriously don't care about your feelings.


That means I need to become someone important enough for them to consider. Very well.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> And Nintendo won't give a shit.
> Seriously, they won't a single shit. They will most likely toss it in the trash and send some auto-reply message to make you feel better. Nintendo has been around for a very long time, they seriously don't care about your feelings.



Indeed. Unless you're an investor or a company head, Nintendo won't do jack in response to a consumer letter. 

They DO have a wonderful customer service department that responds excellently to hardware/software issues one might have though.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

Muffins said:


> Indeed. Unless you're an investor or a company head, Nintendo won't do jack in response to a consumer letter.
> 
> They DO have a wonderful customer service department that responds excellently to hardware/software issues one might have though.


Then maybe I just need to become rich enough to be an investor, before it is too late.
Maybe we should just watch Nintendo die and put hope to steam.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 22, 2015)

Good luck with that then.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

Muffins said:


> Good luck with that then.


Or maybe give up hope on Nintendo and hope for the NX to fail if it does not suit my philosophy.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 22, 2015)

One thing you might need to consider... Nintendo is a big company that has been around for a long time and has many intelligent and talented people. They know pretty well the situation they're in. And I'm pretty sure, even though they had their fair share of failures, that their moves are calculated.

I think Nintendo biggest problem is that they're too stubborn, they think that they understand about making software and hardware better than anyone else. They think that their brand is strong enough to justify most of their stupid behaviours. See the Gamecube era, they were too good to lower their licensing fees (which were way higher than Sony's), they were too good to allow second grade developers to make games for their platform (in a era when hits from smaller studios like GTA and Guitar Hero made tons of money on the PS2), they were in fact so good that they claimed internet on video games would never truly work, and thus, Nintendo is to this day lagging behind in this regard.

Now, does it mean Nintendo is unaware of their problems? Hell, no! They are well aware! The thing is how to convice the people who make the decisions to leave their pride behind and start fixing their mistakes? I am pretty sure there are many people on Nintendo that know better than anyone what actions Nintendo should make to rise to the top once again. If they didn't manage to change their company's fate yet, it's not going to be your letter that will open their eyes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Yil said:


> It is not illogical to compare games released by Nintendo in 2015 to shadow the hedgehog.


The difference is that you're comparing a game that was supposed to be a flagship game for Sega and and revitalize the Sonic franchise with some Nintendo spinoffs games that no one cares about.

It's like saying the Mario franchise is ruined because Mario is Missing is just as bad as Castlevania 64


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

Nintendo is a company not a charity. You need to understand that they don't do things to appeal to a small group of fans, they do things to appeal to the mass market. Things like setting a small team to make a party game out of an IP isn't a decision to annoy fans it's a decision to earn money and appeal to families aka their main demographic. 

You have to look at the big picture, think about how many of their purchases are hardcore fans verse how many are just casual people.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

king_leo said:


> Nintendo is a company not a charity. You need to understand that they don't do things to appeal to a small group of fans, they do things to appeal to the mass market. Things like setting a small team to make a party game out of an IP isn't a decision to annoy fans it's a decision to earn money and appeal to families aka their main demographic.
> 
> You have to look at the big picture, think about how many of their purchases are hardcore fans verse how many are just casual people.


It is this small brand of people that make Wii u last to this day.
And I am just afraid this is where Nintendo is going and slowly lose innovation.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> It is this small brand of people that make Wii u last to this day.


That isn't true though, if it were just the hardcore fans purchasing Nintendo products then the company would have caved in a long time ago. You really can't think outside your little box can you?


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

king_leo said:


> That isn't true though, if it were just the hardcore fans purchasing Nintendo products then the company would have caved in a long time ago. You really can't think outside your little box can you?


I am talking about just the wii u. 3ds was supporting Nintendo say until e3 2014.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> It is not illogical to compare games released by Nintendo in 2015 to shadow the hedgehog.



Actually it is very illogical to try and make that comparison.  I don't think you realize just how much money Nintendo has.  SEGA was never on the same level of Nintendo in terms of overall money generated.  When SEGA was on its last legs, they were down and out, they had very little money and their game was over as hardware creators.  Even if Nintendo weren't pushing a profit, they would have to fail at an alarming rate for a few decades at this point to get to a place where they could no longer keep making hardware, frankly I just can't see it happening.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

nothing relating to the tons of DLC and micro transaction ridden games coming out lately? i was pissed when i found out that streetpass Mii plaza got them.. still fucking pissed about that.. if i get a console or something I'd rather it not have built in micro transactions to the core system..


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Dec 22, 2015)

They're not going to die off that easily... They've been around since the 1800s and I'm pretty sure they've been through tougher situations. Also, Nintendo has saved up TONS of money in their bank throughout the years, so they're definitely going to keep living for a very long time.

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/03/nintendo_reportedly_has_8128_billion_yen_in_the_bank
http://www.gamesradar.com/nintendo-doomed-not-likely-just-take-look-how-much-money-its-got-bank/


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 22, 2015)

I've got to admit the letter was written better than I feared it would be. It addresses your concerns in an honest and clear matter. Of course whether it will have an impact is at the very least up for debate, but it's certainly better than your previous letter.
Personally, I would make a note on their production chains as well: all other tech firms are at least attempting to negate or neutralise the shady practices that come with low-cost overseas production. Nintendo, on the other hand, would probably have their stuff produced by underage sex slaves in sweatshop prisons if they could find such facilities.

Oh, and...find a better ending. The contrast with the rest of the letter is so bad it's cringe worthy (wtf, dude? you can't both address someone as an equal peer a whole letter and then blatantly shift to "suck up"-modus).


----------



## zoogie (Dec 22, 2015)

Ok, you probably need to take this a little less seriously for your own health. It's just a game company.


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

LiveLatios said:


> nothing relating to the tons of DLC and micro transaction ridden games coming out lately? i was pissed when i found out that streetpass Mii plaza got them.. still fucking pissed about that.. if i get a console or something I'd rather it not have built in micro transactions to the core system..


I forget about that, thanks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> I've got to admit the letter was written better than I feared it would be. It addresses your concerns in an honest and clear matter. Of course whether it will have an impact is at the very least up for debate, but it's certainly better than your previous letter.
> Personally, I would make a note on their production chains as well: all other tech firms are at least attempting to negate or neutralise the shady practices that come with low-cost overseas production. Nintendo, on the other hand, would probably have their stuff produced by underage sex slaves in sweatshop prisons if they could find such facilities.
> 
> Oh, and...find a better ending. The contrast with the rest of the letter is so bad it's cringe worthy (wtf, dude? you can't both address someone as an equal peer a whole letter and then blatantly shift to "suck up"-modus).


I think Japanese would not have any concern on abusing Chinese, Indians or other second to third world countries for their profit (if you know of the staff they did back then). That is why I am going to start pirating the nx once it is out. But Nintendo's is way more than just a company. Without video game we may never push quantum science to another level. I am slightly knowledgeable about mythical arts.
I will fix it for the better.


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 22, 2015)

DiscostewSM said:


> "that Nintendo is in a state of emergency and that the company may end up like Sega or worse."
> 
> Yeah, no.



I totally agree with you.  The WiiU didn't even hurt Nintendo financially.  They keep making consoles simply because they have the money for it.  Sega lost too much after so many failures.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2015)

You would need waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than just "a few thousand" signatures for it to make a difference at all. You would need _millions_.


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2015)

Dear Nintendo.

GIVE ME FUCKING POKEMON Z NOW YOU FUKCING CUNTS!

love Flame.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> That means I need to become someone important enough for them to consider. Very well.


MAKE YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 22, 2015)

Son, I'll tell you the only way you can make this letter actually be noticed by Nintendo...


Spoiler









Put lots'a cash in it.



Which they'll probably just grab and just delete/throw the letter anyway...


----------



## Muffins (Dec 22, 2015)

Well... 

There is a way to get it seen by someone who actually matters (instead of just a customer service rep). But it involves something along the lines of a year's worth of planning. 

Step 1:
Move to Washington State. Seattle/Redmond Area. 

Step 2:
Get hired at a temp agency called Option One. They used to be called AereoTek, back in the day. The reason for this is...

Step 3:
Option One is the temp agency Nintendo uses when they need extra staff during Q+A testing "crunch times". At some point then...

Step 4:
You'll end up (after a HUGE NDA signing thing) in the testing department. It used to be Bill Trinen and Sean Egan that were the staff leads, but I imagine they've moved on since 01...

Step 5:
Show your lead the letter and let him know that this is what Nintendo could do to succeed.

And there you go. You've now had your letter looked at by someone important in the company. And they'll probably chuckle and put it in the same place as the customer service rep would. But at least you had the shot, right?


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 22, 2015)

It does not even matter if it is true - no one will read this letter. Sorry.

Nintendo wants money. If something will bring money, they'll make it. If something brings no money, they will ignore it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> MAKE YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE!


Listen to the small asian man!


----------



## Selim873 (Dec 22, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> It does not even matter if it is true - no one will read this letter. Sorry.
> 
> Nintendo wants money. If something will bring money, they'll make it. If something brings no money, they will ignore it.



I agree with you!  Honestly, every revolution in this industry is because of Nintendo.  The Wii inspired MS and Sony's motion controls.  If Nintendo pulls off the cloud computing system, they are golden!  We already know it's possible with Crackdown 3.  I know my younger brother will be getting it so I can't wait to see that destruction in person.  I'm hoping it's not a bitrate hog.  The Xbox has a problem with adjusting speeds to give other devices breathing room, it just goes full blast and crashes the network.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I agree with you!  Honestly, every revolution in this industry is because of Nintendo.  The Wii inspired MS and Sony's motion controls.  If Nintendo pulls off the cloud computing system, they are golden!  We already know it's possible with Crackdown 3.  I know my younger brother will be getting it so I can't wait to see that destruction in person.  I'm hoping it's not a bitrate hog.  The Xbox has a problem with adjusting speeds to give other devices breathing room, it just goes full blast and crashes the network.


Nintendo also has one of the worst online architecture.


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> Nintendo also has one of the worst online architecture.


And region lock.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil said:


> I think Japanese would not have any concern on abusing Chinese, Indians or other second to third world countries for their profit (if you know of the staff they did back then).


You _do _know that's blatant racism...right?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 22, 2015)

I quite liked your letter but the matter of the fact is...



VinsCool said:


> You wasted your time. Sorry.



This. Sorry.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 22, 2015)

I still think this whole Nintendo bad situation is very exaggerated. 2015 was a weak year for Nintendo, sure... But the previous year got releases of some very awesome titles, almost all of them very well received and critically acclaimed.

It's actually amazing that even though the Wii U has barely any good 3rd party support, its library is still managing to compete with that of the PS4 and the Xbox One. And the last sales report I've seen the Wii U was actually outselling the PS4 in Japan lately.

I'm not saying the Wii U is doing well, because it's obviosly not. But I think it says something when almost every game youtuber I follow said that "The Wii U was their favorite console from this gen" or that "The Wii U is very underrated".


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

Taleweaver said:


> You _do _know that's blatant racism...right?


Many older Japanese has been through the war and they hold no regret for what happened during and before WW2. Not to be offensive, but Nazis are pretty peaceful compared to Japanese and they just think they are superior. One of My grandma's family make it out of Nanjing just before the massacre started, and my other grandma's village was destroyed. And considering Nintendo has not put effort into investigating any of the production chain issues it means things just hasn't changed, at all.
I write this because Video game is beyond just entertainment and Nintendo could play a part after EA finally goes down.
But for the sake of just discussing games this should not continue.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RodrigoDavy said:


> I still think this whole Nintendo bad situation is very exaggerated. 2015 was a weak year for Nintendo, sure... But the previous year got releases of some very awesome titles, almost all of them very well received and critically acclaimed.
> 
> It's actually amazing that even though the Wii U has barely any good 3rd party support, its library is still managing to compete with that of the PS4 and the Xbox One. And the last sales report I've seen the Wii U was actually outselling the PS4 in Japan lately.
> 
> I'm not saying the Wii U is doing well, because it's obviosly not. But I think it says something when almost every game youtuber I follow said that "The Wii U was their favorite console from this gen" or that "The Wii U is very underrated".


Yes, it is just that Nintendo could start making lot of spin-offs, and besides profits Nintendo also ruined their reputation. If it was not Iwata's death, people are still either pissed or disappointed.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

Yil, why do you like to write these letters to Nintendo so much? They'll never listen to you... They never listen to ANYONE!


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 22, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Yil, why do you like to write these letters to Nintendo so much? They'll never listen to you... They never listen to ANYONE!


Well, they listened to some investors and now they are making mobile games, so what you're saying is totally wrong! This guy can possibly be heard by Nintendo!
The only requirement is a lot of money!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> The only requirement is a lot of money!


Exactly.

Yeah, but those are investors we're talking about, not your average rookie! (no offence, yil. )


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 22, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Yeah, but those are investors we're talking about, not your average rookie!


Well, yeah, maybe, but as long as you can give **a lot** of money to Nintendo, even if you're a 10 years old kid, I don't think they care care in the slightest about who you are.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2015)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, yeah, maybe, but as long as you can give **a lot** of money to Nintendo, even if you're a 10 years old kid, I don't think they care care in the slightest about who you are.


How much are we talking?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Dec 22, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> How much are we talking?


Probably much more than what's needed to buy a 1.0.0 3DS


----------



## Yil (Dec 22, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> How much are we talking?


Several hundred million or several billion dollars. Some investor even request something like making a game with their kid as phonologist.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Dec 24, 2015)

Part of me wants to say you wasted your time and there's no way anyone will read that, but I really respect the amount of time and especially the passion you put into your letter. I agree with it as well, but it's really well written, sincere and most importantly, 100% true. Nintendo is not a company I want to see fail and if they'd just wise up a bit, take their time designing their new HW and most importantly make great games for it, they could become relevant to the average consumer again and make up for lost time. Such a creative company needs to survive for the sake of the industry.


----------



## Captain_N (Dec 24, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> How much are we talking?



OVER $9000k!!!


----------



## Yil (Dec 24, 2015)

Captain_N said:


> OVER $9000k!!!


Do not be silly. 9 million dollars means very little to Nintendo. A billionare would do though


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 24, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I thought this was gonna be about MOTHER 3 for a moment


*MOMTHER 3


----------



## zoogie (Dec 24, 2015)

GBAtemp should just open a "Rant about Nintendo" section since we get a thread like this every week.


----------



## laudern (Dec 26, 2015)

For the love of God, please read what you have written. Many of your sentences are so fragmented they lose all meaning. And I'm talking about real basic stuff here. You have the word 'champion' when I'm assuming you mean the word 'campaign'.

You need someone who has passed grade 10 English to go through and read it for you. You obviously use English as your second language, so it might make more sense to write it in your primary language.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Dec 26, 2015)

laudern said:


> For the love of God, please read what you have written. Many of your sentences are so fragmented they lose all meaning. And I'm talking about real basic stuff here. You have the word 'champion' when I'm assuming you mean the word 'campaign'.
> 
> You need someone who has passed grade 10 English to go through and read it for you. You obviously use English as your second language, so it might make more sense to write it in your primary language.



It does need to be spell/grammar checked but I really like the passion and effort he put into the letter. After closer scrutiny though, yeah it definitely needs some polishing. Its message is sound though.


----------



## Yil (Dec 26, 2015)

laudern said:


> For the love of God, please read what you have written. Many of your sentences are so fragmented they lose all meaning. And I'm talking about real basic stuff here. You have the word 'champion' when I'm assuming you mean the word 'campaign'.
> 
> You need someone who has passed grade 10 English to go through and read it for you. You obviously use English as your second language, so it might make more sense to write it in your primary language.


I passed university English year one' days ago. First draft could be way worse.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 26, 2015)

Yil said:


> I passed university English year one' days ago. First draft could be way worse.



May I ask which university?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Dec 26, 2015)

Yil said:


> I passed university English year one' days ago. *The f*irst draft could be way worse.


According to this sentence, you haven't been taught well. 
(just kidding)


----------



## Yil (Dec 26, 2015)

Muffins said:


> May I ask which university?


University of waterloo


----------



## laudern (Dec 27, 2015)

Yil said:


> I passed university English year one' days ago.



I think this sentence sums up what I was getting at. 

But look, that's besides the point. Your letter is based off emotion. 

Most of it is pure subjective opinion. I could easily write a letter which is just as convincing as yours, based off my subjective opinion and contradict everything you have said. A company is all about one thing, money. For your letter to have even 0.1% of a chance of being taken seriously, you need to supply cold hard facts. Preferably monetary facts. So I probably wouldn't mention the wii/DS era in your letter at all.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Dec 27, 2015)

Really, the best thing for Nintendo fans to do is speak with their wallets. If the NX turns out to be sub-par and/or a big game ends up being shitty, don't buy it and let others know your opinion. I like the letter but laudern is right about big companies only caring about money and being essentially amoral for the most part. Big business executive types aren't exactly known for being emotional or compassionate individuals.


----------



## Yil (Dec 27, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> Really, the best thing for Nintendo fans to do is speak with their wallets. If the NX turns out to be sub-par and/or a big game ends up being shitty, don't buy it and let others know your opinion. I like the letter but laudern is right about big companies only caring about money and being essentially amoral for the most part. Big business executive types aren't exactly known for being emotional or compassionate individuals.


By the time nx screw up Nintendo would be dead.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 28, 2015)

If Nintendo read 3-4 sentences of your letter, they're going to close it immediately.


----------



## Yil (Dec 28, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> If Nintendo read 3-4 sentences of your letter, they're going to close it immediately.


Again this is first draft.


----------



## laudern (Dec 28, 2015)

When can we expect the second draft???


----------



## Yil (Dec 28, 2015)

laudern said:


> When can we expect the second draft???


January. I will make it more formal also with errors corrected. Also addressing some other contents. I wish to get actual support when it becomes good enough. And just for those who think this might work, I am not going to talk about censorship.
As of emergency, I was referring to drop in reputation and popularity, not financially wise. Nintendo is way too important to die now. But still some of my hopes seems impossible.
And in response to some people my mother tone is even worse.


----------



## laudern (Dec 28, 2015)

Put a P.S at the end of your letter and tell nintendo that if they decide to place the right analogue stick above the buttons again, that they should burn and die in hell. Totally F'd up that layout is.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 28, 2015)

laudern said:


> Put a P.S at the end of your letter and tell nintendo that if they decide to place the right analogue stick above the buttons again, that they should burn and die in hell. Totally F'd up that layout is.


Not ideal but _still_ better than Sony's layout of having both analogue sticks on the bottom next to each other. Tbf, it's not totally horrendous but not comfortable either so as such on PS3 I use the Gioteck Sports Controller.


----------



## Flame (Dec 29, 2015)

P.S. 

GIVE ME POKEBANK CAPABILITIES ON RED, BLUE & YELLOW VC GAMES YOU SCUM OF THE EARTH.

love flame.


----------

